# Post your copy and paste.......



## bumblebee_tuna

Post what you have copied on your computer.


----------



## Bradan

cl_crosshairscale 2200


----------



## LittleHaiti

Timmons


----------



## Punk

What? how?


----------



## Geoff

--------------


----------



## codeman0013

Error: create MAPI.Session : -2147219963: 006~ASP 0177~Server.CreateObject Failed~80040605


----------



## heyman421

heyman421

i always copy and paste my screen name into the search by username box when i come here


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5993

Trying to decide which one to get and explain to somebody


----------



## Punk

Do you freeride?


----------



## K3rupt

Girl your my angel, Your my darling Angel, Girl your My Friend when im in need

Dont ask.

It was for my Girl . . lol


----------



## vroom_skies

4U Norco Case

Bob


----------



## littleblackxj

http://flyerdom92300.free.fr/House/Global Deejays vs. Benny


----------



## Cupcakke

000627828

:/ Thats a secret passcode!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Just copied this to my sig 
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/orths1hr333.jpg


----------



## patrickv

http://www.computerforum.com/98795-post-your-copy-paste-2.html


----------



## Kornowski

> Do you freeride?



I wouldn't say I freeride, but if I got one, I'd certainly throw it around more and try and get up bigger things, you know...


----------



## littleblackxj

<object width="425" height="353"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5H7IYPw40Q&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5H7IYPw40Q&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="353"></embed></object>


----------



## epidemik

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8686/calvincq9.gif

EDIT: yay my kitty cat. being stupid getting stuck behind the sofa.


----------



## patrickv

When booting up to Win XP you may get a error that reads "Unmountable Boot Volume". This is probably because your boot.ini file is messed up.


----------



## brian

lets see what i have



> Johannesburg, South Africa - When the Bush administration announced the creation of a new Africa Command within its military forces last February, many African diplomats were horrified. Some expressed fears that the US military would follow in the colonial footsteps of Europe in establishing a military presence on the continent with an eye toward controlling Africa's vast resources.
> 
> But a few African leaders said, "It's about time."
> 
> This week, Africom – as it is known – becomes officially operational, and the man expected to be confirmed as its first commander, Gen. William Ward, will have his work cut out for him in explaining just what the US military intends to do in Africa.
> 
> "We can't be the fire department always," says Theresa Whelan, deputy assistant secretary of Defense for African affairs. "We don't have the capacity to constantly run around and solve this disaster and that disaster. Other people have to develop their own fire departments, but we can help them develop their own capacity."
> 
> Africa's ambivalence, and in some cases outright antipathy, to a stepped-up US military presence on the continent is born of a long and bitter history of past foreign interventions by British, French, Italian, German, Belgian, Portuguese, and Arab armies. But as Washington begins to understand the strategic importance of Africa – from keeping Al Qaeda from gaining new footholds to the fact that the US now imports nearly 22 percent of its oil from African countries – the arrival of an Africa Command was just a matter of time.
> 
> US now relies more on Africa for oil
> 
> "It's not just Nigeria; Ghana is also exporting, and it's sweet, light crude, so West Africa has become more important," says Richard Cornwell, senior analyst at the Institute for Security Studies in Tshwane, as the capital of South Africa (Pretoria) is now called. "This must exercise their [American] minds quite considerably."
> 
> The test of Washington's commitment to Africa, Mr. Cornwell adds, is whether it is willing to "put boots on the ground. If America sends its troops to Congo to show its commitment, or to Liberia or Sierra Leone, then we're talking something different" from its usual short-term operations, such as its humanitarian deployment in Somalia in 1992.



history homework form last night


----------



## PabloTeK

From my clans Zomber server:



> say @say Tube Campers will be BANNED!


----------



## ThatGuy16

This was on my clipboard





i think its funny


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> I wouldn't say I freeride, but if I got one, I'd certainly throw it around more and try and get up bigger things, you know...




yeah I totally understand 


Looking through someone's HJT log. Searching this process on google.


> Show.exe.exe


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Was just talking about the maximum memory support for 64-bit Vista.



> http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/winvista_ff_x64.asp


----------



## kof2000

red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.

anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.


----------



## Punk

kof2000 said:


> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.
> red screen of death, anyone got it before. it appears to only show that color for video related.
> 
> anyways ms should replace all blue screen with the red one is more catchy on the eyes.



Why is it in white?


----------



## jimmymac

Carmen Argenziano


----------



## OvenMaster

rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks

What ProcessIdleTasks does is update the Layout.ini in the prefetch folder with the .pf 
entries that are in the folder, then runs the command line Defrag command with the -b switch set. 
This is a subset of the full defrag and repositions only the boottime modules so they're more 
efficiently read at boot time. It reads the Layout.ini file to determine the correct disk placements.

Now here's the catch: if your like me, your PC is never truely idle, so the ProcessIdleTasks 
never gets run. My home PC is never idle. The PC has to be idle for about 30 minutes before 
that task gets run by the Scheduler. I've confirmed this on my PC at work - the task gets run 
while I'm at lunch.

The workaround for that is simple: Once every three days, I manually run the 
"rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks" from Start\Run. Then I follow that up with a 
full defrag because moving all those files around fragments a bunch of other files. 
Make sure you use Microsofts defrag, most of the 3rd party Defragmenters don't honor the 
placements in the Layout.ini file. There is one or two, but they're expensive - unless you 
have the $s and know which utilities I'm talking about, then use those. Nortons SpeedDisk 
is not one of them.


When I installed XP SP2, I initially had the same slowdown problem. Doing the little trick 
above restored the startup speed to pre-SP2 startup times.


----------



## hermeslyre

http://lifehacker.com


----------



## patrickv

mudb*tt was calling, had to take a dump, had to take a dump immediately


----------



## The_Beast

high concentration


----------



## Remus

Digoxin 125 mg
Mitte: 30


.... I'm in class so nyah!


----------



## Punk

> http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html



Showing rules to a new member


----------



## The_Beast

pearl harbor 3D sketchup


----------



## Ben

The recordings they make are intentionally lo-fi, it's part of their garage band aesthetic.


----------



## p5n32

Text1 = ""


----------



## Dilbert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vka7VfB6A7s


----------



## p5n32

Gx110


----------



## The_Beast

The nature of the internet provides for certain difficulties, obviously.


----------



## Kornowski

I think I might be obssessed


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> I think I might be obssessed



Yeah but for that kind of obsession, you can only ride to have it go away .

MOUNTAIN BIKING IS THE BEST!!!!!

My copy and paste:


> http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/2439629/freeride-jump.jpg


Adding pics to the "post yourself thread"


----------

